# Problem with Sony Vaio VPCEH



## go4saket (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello!

I brought a new Sony Vaio VPCEH and as I am never comfortable with company installed OS, the first thing I did was to format the system and install Win 7 Ultimate x64. After the installation, I am not able to use the Function keys, the ones thats used in combination with the Function key, like to increase or decrease brightness etc.. I haven't installed any Sony software's. Is it a must to install some of the sony software's to make them work and if yes, which software do I need to install?

Moreover, I downloaded every driver from the Sony website and installed them but my monitor still shows a Generic PnP monitor. Do I need any specific drivers for this and how can I change the color profile of my laptop as the colors are not accurate.

Please help.

Thank you.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 21, 2011)

did you first the whole drive? if not then install the old os using the recovery menu.
make a backup of all the software and drivers and then install your own os


----------



## go4saket (Dec 21, 2011)

No, I removed all the backup and company made partitions...So thee is no chance of getting a recovery. Point is, I have downloaded and installed all drivers from their official website.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 21, 2011)

you can call customer care and tell them that you deleted the partitions without taking a backup. they will probably charge you for the dvd's if you are not covered under software warranty, which generally lasts for the first month of purchase.


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 21, 2011)

you should have upgraded from current windows HP to ultimate.


----------

